# CCW handgun Storage



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

I recently picked up my CCW permit. A question comes to mind. There are places beside, government offices, Churches, schools etc. that you can't carry a firearm. What do you do with your gun & holster if you come across a place that has a no firearm sign posted? It's kind of hard to lock it in a case or gun vault in the middle of a parking lot. Thanks

Joe


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Get a gun safe and bolt it into your trunk.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

State government offices in AZ are required to offer storage for handguns. I was in MVD last week and saw four locking storage boxes, for example, though I'd simply left my pistol at home and didn't need a box.

I don't keep a storage box in my car. If I need to temporarily disarm - if I need to go into a gun-free zone for some unforeseen reason - I just throw the gun in the glove box. I drive a small, unassuming little car without any gun-oriented stickers.

If I anticipate going someplace where carry is prohibited - a bar, for example - I just leave the gun at home. I know this causes apoplectic fits among some gun carriers, but I rely on my mind more than the gun, and also usually have a knife and OC on hand.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

Once upon a time a couple of years ago while serving on jury duty in Las Cruces, I asked that question of one of the sheriff deputies guarding the front door of the court complex. I just wanted to know if there was a place where I could store my weapon if I needed to.

He went ballistic. Proclaimed it was illegal to carry a firearm in the courts, which I already knew. I didn't bother to rephrase the question in words of two syllables or less so he could understand it. I just walked off and left him alone. I learned that not all Dona Ana County Sheriff Deputies are willing to talk to those of us who hold a NM CCW.

So, if you must go into a "gun free zone," leave your weapon in your car and don't tell anyone.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

tekhead is correct - that is the same for OHIO


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Bigjoedo said:


> What do you do with your gun & holster if you come across a place that has a no firearm sign posted? It's kind of hard to lock it in a case or gun vault in the middle of a parking lot.


When I see the sign, I don't go in and won't do business with them if I have an alternative. After you've been carrying a while you'll know the places that you can carry and the places you can't and you'll be able to anticipate locking the gun up versus walking up to the door, seeing the sign, and saying, "Ah crap."


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I just put it under the seat or in the glove box of the car, and just leave the holster on. The holster is concealed anyway, and it's not illegal to wear a holster


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just put mine in the glove box. The holster is not against the law so I leave it on.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I keep a locking storage box under the seat, just in case.


----------

